# Training in Orange County, CA (Allen Sandstone?)



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello! I'm thinking about bringing Bruin (6.5 months old) to training on Sunday at Harvey Allen's group training class in Orange (Allen Sandstone). Anyone else have experience with it? Or any other training program near OC?

Bru's starting to get (I think) reactive in public the past ~2 weeks. Not _positive _what "reactive" means, but he's basically been uncontrollably excitable in front of people and dog strangers, even on our street which he's been socialized around since he was 8 weeks old. (I think that's reactive?) Not sure why the sudden change (age? puberty?) but we can't allow it happen or worsen and need some coaching on how to best handle him 

I've tried looking at past forum posts but haven't found much yet. Any advice on known good programs is most appreciated!

Edit: This particular program is $450 for 8 group classes. Is that reasonable?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I train with Harvey. He is not real strict on the 8 lessons limit. By that I mean that if you come to #9 he is not hitting you up for another check.

Harvey uses prong collars for training, so make sure you are ok with that. He works with reactive dogs and I have seen some dogs really improve.


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> I train with Harvey. He is not real strict on the 8 lessons limit. By that I mean that if you come to #9 he is not hitting you up for another check.
> 
> Harvey uses prong collars for training, so make sure you are ok with that. He works with reactive dogs and I have seen some dogs really improve.


Thank you, Cheyanna! You're actually the reason why I found him  Both Harvey and Mary Ann seems nice and supportive. I'm comfortable with prong collars as well. Hoping for good things!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am hoping to make it to Sunday class. I am working 6 days this week and Sunday is my only day off, so I may not be able to drag my sorry self out of bed for 8:00 am class.


----------

